# Big Baby Shar Pei.........



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Haven't posted any pictures of alfie for a long time so thought id show you all how much his grown his 4 in november so no longer a baby but still my baby im afraid


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He's handsome! Love the one of him up the window where all his wrinkles fall down his bum!! Lol 

My friends have a fawn coloured shar pei they rescued, he is called Theo, lovely dogs. X


----------



## xNatashax (Mar 1, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> He's handsome! Love the one of him up the window where all his wrinkles fall down his bum!! Lol
> 
> My friends have a fawn coloured shar pei they rescued, he is called Theo, lovely dogs. X


aww thanks, I love love love the fawn coloured peis they are gorgeous when I get another one i'd like to get a fawn or flower pei


----------

